

Hacking the Raspberry Pi's VideoCore IV GPU – Louis Howe [video] - teknotus
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZd0IYJ7J40

======
corysama
[https://github.com/hermanhermitage/videocoreiv/wiki/VideoCor...](https://github.com/hermanhermitage/videocoreiv/wiki/VideoCore-
IV-Programmers-Manual)

